# Putain, j'me sens bien!



## bobbynountchak (17 Février 2007)

*A toutes fins utiles, je pr&#233;cise avant tout qu&#8217;il ne s&#8217;agit pas d&#8217;une &#233;ni&#232;me &#8220;l&#224; maintenant&#8221;. Merci de choisir vos moments. *
Allons-y :


J&#8217;ai remarqu&#233; que la mode est aux fils introspectifs.
(Je suis diablement observateur).

Alors je continue dans la lign&#233;e, mais j&#8217;aimerais qu&#8217;on change un peu de registre, &#231;a ne fera de mal &#224; personne je pense... 



_Il est bient&#244;t minuit.
Nous revenons d&#8217;un petit &#8220;happening&#8221; un brin arros&#233;. Les d&#233;buts ont &#233;t&#233; un peu difficiles, mais au fur et &#224; mesure, les sourires ont commenc&#233; &#224; poindre, et au final j&#8217;en garderai un bon souvenir...
L&#8217;alcool a aid&#233;, certes...
C&#8217;est surtout que je suis un animal salement social... On s&#8217;refait pas...

Nous sommes rentr&#233;s.
Elle est allong&#233;e sur le canap&#233;, &#224; quelques centim&#232;tres de moi. Il faut qu&#8217;elle se repose, elle part travailler dans quelques heures. 
Alors que je venais de me servir un petit cognac (et puis merde, pourquoi pas?) elle m&#8217;a demand&#233; de la prendre en photo avec son chat ronronnant &#224; ses c&#244;t&#233;s... &#8220;pour voir &#224; quoi ils ressemblent tous les deux&#8221;...
Ils sont &#233;hont&#233;ment beaux en v&#233;rit&#233;. Mais &#231;a m&#8217;&#233;tonnerait qu&#8217;elle le voie sur les photos.

J&#8217;entends les l&#233;gumes fr&#233;mir sur la po&#235;le, dans la cuisine.
Ca commence &#224; sentir bon dans l&#8217;appartement.
Elle s&#8217;est endormie...
Le chat s&#8217;&#233;tire...

C&#8217;est bient&#244;t pr&#234;t.
Il va falloir que je la r&#233;veille. 
En chuchotant pour que &#231;a ne soit pas trop brutal...
Je sortirai peut &#234;tre avec elle apr&#232;s manger, histoire de voir s&#8217;il n&#8217;y a pas un copain ou deux en ville. Je ne vais pas les appeler avant.
Non...
Je pr&#233;f&#232;re les croiser par hasard, c&#8217;est tellement plus agr&#233;able.

...
Bon allez, c'est pr&#234;t. Faut que je la r&#233;veille...


Putain, je me sens bien..._


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Février 2007)

Tant que j'y suis, je vais rajouter un truc...

Il y a un mec pas con (chaipuki) qui a dit, grosso modo : 
"on reconnait le bonheur au bruit qu'il fait en claquant la porte".

Ce fil existe pour qu'on partage ces moments là, justement : ces moments ou on se rend compte que "putain ça tient à rien".... 
Ces moments ou on se rend compte qu'il est là, ce con de bonheur.
Juste avant qu'il se tire.



Alors s'il vous plait faites un effort pour nous montrer que vous êtes capables de sentir ce petit con de bien être juste au moment ou il se pointe.
Juste avant qu'il se tire...

Ca nous changera des jérémiades habituelles.


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Février 2007)

Bonheur d'occasion

Cette merveilleuse bourr&#233;e de neige m&#8217;a ravie. La derni&#232;re fois que j&#8217;ai vu autant de neige, c&#8217;&#233;tait au d&#233;but de 1999. 

Surtout: trente-sept beaux centim&#232;tres &#224; d&#233;gager, devant notre jolie maison &#224; Qu&#233;bec.

Or, ce matin, ma fille Louna s&#8217;est lev&#233;e &#224; 6H15, ce qui n&#8217;arrive jamais. Normalement, elle est debout vers 8H00. Regardant dehors, et voyant sa tante d&#233;neiger, elle vient me voir :

-	Maman, maman, St&#233;phanie est en train de pelleter! Vite viens voir!

Il faisait encore noir, par - 17 degr&#233;s Celsius&#8230; 

-	Maman, habille-moi, je veux aller pelleter!

Pas de probl&#232;me ma belle. T&#8217;es "game" toi, comme ta ma-tante. Moi, je vais me pr&#233;parer un caf&#233; en paix. Alors, va pour l&#8217;habit de neige, le chapeau, les moufles, le foulard et les bottes. Voil&#224; ma douce en train de pelleter &#224; 6H40 du matin, avec sa marraine. Dr&#244;les de bonnes femmes de 4 et 32 ans, tout aussi d&#233;biles devant la temp&#234;te. 

L&#8217;exercice a dur&#233; un peu plus de 15 minutes. Puis, la mini est revenue &#224; l'int&#233;rieur. Miss avait une &#233;nergie du diable. Voyant cela, et ayant d&#233;cid&#233; de ne pas l&#8217;emmener &#224; la garderie, j&#8217;ai voulu faire de la raquette dans un sentier s&#233;curis&#233;, pas trop loin de la maison. Nous voil&#224; &#224; pr&#233;parer un pique-nique : sandwichs jambon mayonnaise pour nous deux, pommes, fromage, amandes et eau. 

J&#8217;appelle la compagnie o&#249; il y a des sentiers qui devraient &#234;tre d&#233;gag&#233;s, v&#233;rifiant quand m&#234;me si c&#8217;est ouvert. &#171; Oui bien s&#251;r, c'est ouvert, mais vous ne pourrez pas partir sur les pistes, c&#8217;est trop venteux, y&#8217;a trop de poudrerie, trop de neige sur les arbres. C&#8217;est dangereux &#187;. Quand m&#234;me, pour une premi&#232;re temp&#234;te de l'ann&#233;e...

D&#233;confiture.

Que faire, avec toute cette belle &#233;nergie? Finir le pelletage de neige, sur la galerie, &#224; l&#8217;arri&#232;re de la maison? Hummmmm. Est-ce que &#231;a peut attendre demain? Mouais&#8230;

Alors, voyant sur le net que l'amie de toujours, Zabie, est rest&#233;e &#224; la maison (because temp&#234;te, tout est ferm&#233 avec ses petites de 4 ans et 1 an et demi, je me dis que ce serait quand m&#234;me la f&#234;te d&#8217;aller l&#224;-bas! C&#8217;est juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233;, &#224; 10 minutes d'auto. Pouvoir la voir, si pr&#232;s, &#224; quelques minutes de moi, je le sais, &#231;a ne durera pas. Je serais bien au "chaud" d'ici moins d'un mois, &#224; Kintampo, au Ghana.

Miss 4 ans, la Louna, est tout aussi d&#8217;accord.

---

On a pass&#233; l&#8217;apr&#232;s-midi &#224; placoter, &#224; jouer avec les petites, &#224; danser sur les vid&#233;os, &#224; dessiner, &#224; boire du bon caf&#233; espresso, bien au chaud. Surtout, &#224; regarder les voisins d&#233;gager la neige.

Que de beaux souvenirs &#224; raconter, quand il fera 37-40 degr&#233;s Celsius. Prochain d&#233;part: Kintampo, officiellement pr&#233;vu pour le 13 mars. Et alors, la temp&#234;te fera rage ailleurs.


----------



## da capo (17 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ce fil existe pour qu'on partage ces moments l&#224;, justement : ces moments ou on se rend compte que "putain &#231;a tient &#224; rien"....
> Ces moments ou on se rend compte qu'il est l&#224;, ce con de bonheur.
> Juste avant qu'il se tire.



Jeudi, le rendez-vous &#233;tait fix&#233; dans un bar &#224; vin pour un vague vernissage.

Je savais qu'elle serait l&#224;, mais &#224; peine la porte pouss&#233;e que son regard a accroch&#233; le mien. Et puis le reste ne vous concerne pas. 
Et puis, je le raconterais mal.

Mais cela faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas pris autant de plaisir &#224; marcher pour trouver un restaurant. Quand tu ne peux pas d&#233;cemment t'enlacer devant les autres, mais que tu d&#233;sires tant &#234;tre pr&#232;s de l'autre que tu te la bouscules et qu'elle te bouscules, que tu te marches sur les pieds de l'un de l'autre,que tu rigoles et que tu te perds dans ses yeux noirs d&#232;s que tu croises son regard. Jouer &#224; cache-cache a du bon.


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Février 2007)

Je nage et je nage encore. Il doit bien y avoir vingt minutes que je nage comme &#231;a, comme un forcen&#233;. Vers le large.
Et puis je m'arr&#234;te de nager. Je suis tout seul, loin des hommes, loin du monde, de leur monde. Tout seul.
Pas un bruit, si ce n'est celui de l'aliz&#233; sur la cr&#234;te des vagues.
Et l&#224;, enfin je me sens bien. Un instant d'&#233;ternit&#233; arrach&#233; &#224; la fuite du temps.



(Merci bobby pour ce fil)


----------



## Bassman (17 Février 2007)

Mon texte sera s&#251;rement mieux ici, que dans le vent.


Brise l&#233;g&#232;re embaum&#233;e d'un doux parfum.
Il n'y a pas de meilleur r&#233;veil que ces quelques mots, susurr&#233;s, t&#244;t &#224; l'aube, &#224; mes narines.

Ces mots d'ailleurs suffisent, mais comme pour confirmer, de douces l&#232;vres se posent sur mon front. Alors je peux ouvrir l'oeil, ma tendre est tout contre moi, pour m'&#233;veiller.
Tel un ange qui guide mes pas, qui s'assure que tout va bien. 

Une fois sa mission accomplie, elle s'envole, laissant des effluves de son parfum dans le courant d'air de son d&#233;part. Je ne la retrouverai que le soir. S&#233;paration temporaire toujours aussi difficile mais adoucie par la garantie de retrouvailles proches.


Ind&#233;niablement, j'aime mon ange. Il faut que je lui redise. Encore et encore.


Merci Bobby


----------



## kanako (17 Février 2007)

Juste une petite remarque en passant :
Tr&#232;s bonne id&#233;e de fil, la mode est &#224; l'introspection, et il est bon aussi de parler de ces moments ou l'on va bien.
En revanche je trouve dommage de s&#233;parer les bon des mauvais moments.
&#192; mon sens _le vent qui souffle_ avait &#233;t&#233; ouvert pour parler *aussi* des bons moments, regardez le petit smiley  &#224; cot&#233; du titre
En ce sens, Bassman, je trouve que ton message &#233;tait parfaitement &#224; sa place dans _le vent_ ; j'ai moi-m&#234;me essay&#233; d'y poster des messages de bonne humeur plut&#244;t que toujours des messages d'humeur sombre&#8230; Parce que le vent qui souffle c'est un peu &#231;a non ? Il ne souffle pas toujours dans le m&#234;me sens, et c'est &#231;a la vie&#8230; je trouve dommage d'avoir un fil rempli de choses plut&#244;t tristes&#8230;


Mais bon, ce n'est que mon avis&#8230;



En plus, il me semble que sous cette forme il risque de se transformer en _l&#224; maintenant_, je veux dire le cot&#233; chiant du _l&#224; maintenant_ o&#249; tout le monde poste un peu n'importe quoi et o&#249; &#231;a floode &#224; mort&#8230; (en fait moi j'aimais bien le bordel inutil de _l&#224; maintenant_ parmis lequel on trouvais parfois un petit message plein de profondeur, d'humanit&#233;, de beaut&#233;&#8230


----------



## Pierrou (17 Février 2007)

Bonne id&#233;e, le Blork...  :love:

Bon, ben j'me lance aussi alors... la minute introspective...  

10h00: Au lit, bien au chaud... le chat qui ronronne... On ouvre un oeil...  Un rayon de soleil filtre &#224; travers le Velux... Il doit faire beau, dehors... Une tonalit&#233; venue de la table de nuit, un t&#233;l&#233;phone qui clignote... Un message... Une fille... amoureuse de moi, qui plus est... &#231;a commence bien. 
Bon... on se l&#232;ve doucement... le chat ouvre un oeil, me regarde, s'&#233;tire... 
Douche chaude... &#231;a sent bon... c'est bien...
Escalier... un, deux, trois, quatre, cinq, six, sept, huit, neuf, dix, onze, douze, treize marches... A droite, direction cuisine... Une baguette et un croissant sur la table, un mot: "_On part pour le Week-end, &#224; demain soir..._" 
De mieux en mieux... 
Nouvelle sonnerie de t&#233;l&#233;phone... des amis pas vus depuis longtemps, coinc&#233;s &#224; la gare cet apr&#232;s-midi pendant trois heures... Rendez-vous est pris, ce sera s&#251;rement un pot en terrasse...

La journ&#233;e s'annonce bien...  :love:


Enfin bon, des fois &#231;a fait du bien...


----------



## Romuald (17 Février 2007)

Ce matin...
Dans cet entre-deux où on ne sait pas si on dort encore ou si on est déjà reveillé. Elle est déjà partie à un rendez-vous et le radio-reveil, resté allumé, sussure doucement du Mozart.
Un asticot de quatre ans se glisse à sa place et chuchote 'bon anniversaire, Papa', puis me claque un gros poutou sur la joue. J'ouvre un oeil et me trouve nez à nez avec deux yeux pétillants et un sourire plein de dents.

Ne claque pas la porte tout de suite, s'il te plait...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

petit d&#233;jeuner aux aur&#244;res, seul devant un bouquin quand la maison dort et ceux qui l'habitent aussi. Juste le Chat qui fait sa ronde et vient s'enrouler dans mes jambes pour s'assurer que tout cela est vrai...

L'odeur du caf&#233; bien noir, une cigarette qui se consumme, des pens&#233;es pour les &#234;tres ch&#232;res, un vagabondage dans les r&#234;ves qui finissent.

Je suis bien. Tout &#224; l'heure, je vais voir un copain et on va se battre sur un cour de tennis pour savoir qui le dernier mettra cette balle dans le cour, et comme d'habitude ce sera la bataille du tactique contre le marathonien. Apr&#232;s, &#231;a sera l'heure de faire le d&#233;jeuner, avec tout le plaisir que &#231;a me procure de pr&#233;parer un petit plat et d'attendre le verdict...

En plus le soleil est au rendez vous, peut &#234;tre des photos lumineuses? Va savoir, quand je claquerai la porte si ce n'est pas le bonheur que j'emm&#232;ne avec moi?


PS: Merci Bobby


----------



## da capo (18 Février 2007)

Non, faut le faire quand l'envie le demande.

Par exemple, &#233;coute, j'ai fais une d&#233;couverte vendredi soir : Calamity Jane existe !
Et le cow-boy anonyme que je suis &#224; l'occasion, eh bien, il est content et il le dit.

9 mois de gestation pour cette cow girl, 9 mois aussi pour le cow boy 
Tout va pour ces zozos bien &#224; l'ouest.

esp&#233;rons que cela ne finira pas en duel&#8230; m&#234;me au soleil.

Fin des messages cod&#233;s


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

C'était la nuit et, cette fois, c'est lui qui me montrait le chemin. Le faisceau de la lampe torche éclairait le sentier caillouteux menant sur les hauteurs, jusqu'à la piste d'envol des parapentes où nous fûmes bientôt rendus. C'est là qu'il voulait m'amener. La lueur de la lampe s'arrêta dans les yeux d'un chat que le bruit de nos pas avait alerté et qui disparut aussitôt dans un buisson, et nous nous assîmes à même le revêtement râpeux.
Face à nous, la vallée s'étendait à perte de vue. La grande ville brûlait de tous les feux de son sang électrique. On distinguait nettement l'aéroport et la zone industrielle, la Jonction et la grande avenue au bord du lac. Mille autres points lumineux scintillaient ainsi, dessinant dans l'obscurité le tracé d'une autoroute, signalant un village, indiquant cà-et-là la présence des hommes. Juste là sous nos yeux, mille petits soleils artificiels tentaient vainement de ressembler au firmament, veillant sur les endormis, sur ceux qui baisent, sur ceux qui travaillent encore à cette heure tardive, sur ceux qui soignent, sur ceux qui boivent, sur ceux que le sommeil a déserté.
Une lune rougeâtre rendue énorme par la réfraction de l'atmosphère se couchait lentement. Sur l'instant, l'image me sembla parfaite.

Nous bavardions en chuchotant pour ne pas déranger le calme de la nuit. Parfois même, nous ne parlions plus, absorbés dans la contemplation du ciel et de la terre se reflétant l'un dans l'autre. Pour une fois, je pouvais bien me taire. Je ne ressentais plus ce besoin de combattre le silence, de détourner par mon babil incessant l'attention qu'on aurait pu porter sur moi. J'étais associé à un partage où, soudain, je n'avais plus tant d'importance et j'étais reconnaissant de trouver là cet oubli de moi-même qui me rendait tout entier disponible pour la beauté du soir.


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Février 2007)

.... j'aime l'id&#233;e. 

Jus d'orange frais au lit. Ai-je m&#233;rit&#233;? Chais pas, mais &#231;a fait du bien de pleurer de joie parfois. Pas &#224; cause du jus d'orange hein  , mais de ce qui a suivi... 

C'est pas un truc que je connaissais, les larmes de joie. Oh que &#231;a fait tout bizarre la premi&#232;re fois. Si si...


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2007)

_j'entends une nouvelle fois son rire, elle se tait, je lui souhaite une bonne nuit, sa voix vibre quelques instants, nous raccrochons. Après les gestes : poser le téléphone plus loin, poser ma tête sur l'oreiller, il est 2h40 je souris en matant le plafond si proche, je tend le bras, touche le plafond, la main à plat sur le platre, je souris encore une fois, je me tourne, éteinds la lumière, et me dis que ça va bien là j'aime discuter avec elle la nuit, un moment de paix._


----------



## hunjord (18 Février 2007)

Après un Week end de destruction immobilière dans la maison ( ruine..); que mon potos s'est offert pour les etrennes, je rentre chez moi....qui je vois...Cirkus...le félin de ces lieux, un peu soif le matou, deux gamelles de flotte pour le sustanter....(bah oui, les dames vont dans les discothèques, mais oublie que les cat ..ils boivent de l'eau)...un gros calin du dit matou après, me voilà, sur mon fidèle G5 à lire un bon fil de ces gens de MACG....bel esprit dans ce fil.....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

J'aime bien ce fil. Et son auteur en plus. Ce qui ne g&#226;che rien. Mais il me prend BEAUCOUP trop de temps &#224; nettoyer. (Le fil. Pas l'auteur. &#199;a serait peine perdue.)

Bref. Ce message est juste l&#224; pour vous dire que je ne perdrai plus de temps pour &#231;a. Donc, je vais &#234;tre plus pr&#233;cis en fixant quelques r&#232;gles puisque vous ne comprenez que &#231;a, et qu'en plus vous &#234;tes persuad&#233;s que je n'ai que ce moyen pour me sentir exister&#8230;
1/ Le blork, il a demand&#233; qu'on se confie. Et on ne se confie pas en deux lignes. Au mieux, on &#233;ructe en deux lignes. C'est comme un chat qui pisse pour marquer son territoire, pas plus, pas moins. Mais &#231;a, on n'en veut pas. In extenso ce que &#231;a veut dire, c'est que si vous &#234;tes trop juste en capacit&#233;s r&#233;dactionnelles, &#233;motionnelles, intellectuelles, que sais-je ? et ben c'est pas la peine de faire pipi partout, de rage : VOUS VOUS ABSTENEZ.
2/ C'est valable pour les "Ouah : super c'que t'as &#233;crit !" "Grave comment qu'c'est b&#244;" "Bobby !! T'es si sensible, j'te kiffe grave"&#8230; utilisez vos points disco (pour une fois que &#231;a sera pas pour une connerie, &#231;a changera un peu), ou mieux !!! Vos MP ! Et oui ! &#199;a ne sert pas qu'&#224; insulter/faire chier/exiger des explications.
3/ Vous vous souvenez des probl&#232;mes occasionn&#233;s par le fil "L&#224;, maintenant&#8230;" ? Bon. Ben tant mieux, c'est donc que &#231;a n'arrivera pas avec ce fil.


Voil&#224;  J'ai expliqu&#233; par avance. Donc, si &#231;a ferme, ne venez pas encombrer ma bo&#238;te &#224; messages priv&#233;s s'il vous pla&#238;t 


Sur ce, vous l'avez compris, ce n'&#233;tait pas vraiment un moment de putain de bonheur, loin de l&#224;, donc je vous laisse la place


----------



## vousti (18 Février 2007)

20h54 je viens de rentrer,son odeur est partout, j'entend encore sa voix ..si douce, je sens le velour de sa peau sur moi, j'ai enfin passé la nuit avec elle, un tour de cadran amoureux juste à se tenir chaud l'un dans les bras de l'autre.Juste l'écouter soupirer d'aise, dans son profond sommeil, jouer à s'éloigner pour la sentir se raccrocher à vous pendant qu'elle dort, humer ses cheveux, s'enivrer de son parfum, rien d'autre, rien de plus innocent que deux êtres qui s'enlacent et s'endorment avec l'assurance de se réveiller le lendemain dans la même posture.
j'allume mon mac, je vous lis allume une cigarette, le café est là qui fume à coté de moi.
Je pense à cette petite fleur nommée esperance.

p***in.....c'est vrai...... on est bien


----------



## Craquounette (20 Février 2007)

10h00 Ciel bleu, Soleil étincelant Fini ce que je devais absolument faire.
Jy vais ? Jy vais pas ?
Je pèse le pour, le contre : la balance séquilibre
Allez jy vais

Je me prépare, rassemble quelques affaires, les jette dans la voiture.
En route

Circulation fluide, pas de soucis
"_ Tu vois, tas bien fait de te motiver_ "

Je me parque, sors mon matériel, enfile mes souliers, pose mes skis sur mon épaule.
7-8 min de marche
"_Toujours la démarche aussi gracieuse avec ces souliers_ "
Je me marre toute seule

Quelques minutes plus tard, je me glisse dans la petite file pour le télésiège
" _Ah non Pas envie de me coltiner 3 italiens bruyants pour la montée_"
Soupir
"_Tiens des skis de rando_"
Je me faufile et grimpe sur le télésiège avec lui
Un regard, un sourire
"Cest agréable le calme, non ? "
" Oh oui je naime pas les gens qui ne savent pas parler autrement que fort "
"De la région ? "
"En quelques sortes oui Amateur de rando ? "
" Oui mais pas aujourdhui"
La discussion se poursuit, calmement, agréablement

Arrivée
La neige est excellente ! Pas grand monde sur les pistes
Cette sensation que procure la glisse, 2 ans que je ne lavais pas ressentie de cette manière: les aléas de la vie

La vitesse fait couler mes yeux ; pas grave Le soleil brille, il fait presque trop chaud.

Je marrête au sommet, déchausse mes ski, avance dans la neige pour aller juste là derrière, comme il y a bien des années Je massieds sur le caillou et admire le panorama qui se déroule devant moi : Dent de Morcles, Dent Favre, les Muverans ; au loin le Cervin, la Dent Blanche, le Mont Blanc, les dents du Midi et toutes ces autres figures dont je ne connais pas le nom mais si bien la silhouette..
Un sandwich, quelques minutes de repos
Jy retourne
Vitesse, courbes, glisse, plaisir

16h30 Je refais le chemin inverse
Je rentre, claquée Fatigue physique due au grand air, au soleil, à leffort
Fatigue comme je laime

Un moment de pur plaisir


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2007)

Le jour s'approche ou j'entrerai dans ce bureau pour dire que je m'en vais.
Une simple lettre posée et une libération.
L'envol vers de nouveaux horizons et de nouveaux projets. 
Sortir dans la rue, se poser en terrasse et me dire que tout va bien, que le meilleur reste à venir.

Ca arrive...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2007)

ça a commencé avec un MP de mon Bobby...
Je me suis dit "tiens ; qu'est ce qu'il fait chier encore, le pustuleux?" ; tout aveuglé que j'étais par ma mauvaise humeur chronique qui se laisse nourrir et bercer par cette saloperie de sanglots longs d'un hiver qui se la raconte à se faire passer pour ce qu'il n'est pas ; ou plus... "Je ne sais pas, je ne sais plus, je suis perdu", comme le clamait en son temps Michel Fugain...
Mon enflure variqueuse m'offrait, par le MP sus-cité, de rejoindre un groupuscule dont je faisais déjà partie depuis Lurette (Qui était belle et bonne sous l'homme, mais c'est une autre histoire que celle de Lurette dont les charmes et la pulpe doivent être sérieusement confrontés, à l'heure actuelle, à la traîtrise de l'attraction terrestre... Mais c'est une femme et elle n'a que ce qu'elle mérite en paiement justifié de sa vacuité et de sa vanité - J'ai dit!)...
Oui, donc ; ma tumeur acnéique m'offrait de donner libre cours à mes instincts les plus bas au sein de cette organisation secrète dont il me disait qu'elle était en passe de se voir attribuer un statut plus "officiel"...

Que voulez-vous? J'ai dit oui... L'hiver, y'a pas grand chose de prévu pour les jeunes, par ici...
Je ne vais pas tarder à faire sous moi de contentement
Vous n'allez pas tarder à morfler...

La Horde vous aime... :love:


----------



## Lila (21 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il y a un mec pas con (chaipuki) qui a dit, grosso modo :
> "on reconnait le bonheur au bruit qu'il fait en claquant la porte".



c'est vrai qu'il ne faut pas attendre pour appr&#233;cier ce qui est d&#233;j&#224; l&#224; mon Bobby !!! 

.....hier soir, comme des millions d'autres fran&#231;ais et comme d'autres centaines de fois, &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; l'heure du repas....
Dans le bordel habituel des rappels &#224; l'ordre pour que la table soit mise, que les divers cartables, anoraks, pulls, sweets, baskets dispers&#233;s un peu partout soient rang&#233;s , que la lumi&#232;re des chambres soit &#233;teinte (vu qu'il n'y personne dedans), du chat qui choisit bien s&#251;r ce moment l&#224; pour qu'on lui ouvre la porte &#224; grand renfort de miaulements insistants...
Finalement, commme chaque soir, on finit par &#234;tre &#224; table....
...c'est bien s&#251;r ce moment l&#224; que le chat choisit pour qu'on lui ouvre la porte pour rentrer &#224; grand renfort de miaulements insistants....
Ploum Ploum ...&#231;a sera toi qui ira lui ouvrir ......c'est jamais moi !
Tout &#231;a se d&#233;roule comme d'hab....chamailleries entre les kids pour la bouteille d'eau, boudage pour le finissage de la sauce en premier, le sel pas vraiment au milieu....
Dans ce souk absolu o&#249; suivre la moindre conversation devient un exploit, surtout quand ma douce pose au moins 3 questions &#224; la minute et que chacun r&#233;pond jusqu'au bout sans attendre ni entendre la question d'apr&#232;s....j'ai eu comme une absence...ou plut&#244;t une totale pr&#233;sence.....
...j'ai regard&#233; ma grande gigue de 13 ans bient&#244;t, d&#233;j&#224; aussi grande que sa m&#232;re, en train d'essayer avec ses grandes cannes de mettre un coup de latte &#224; son t&#233;tard de fr&#232;re &#224; l'autre bout de la table....et le sus nomm&#233;, avec sa tronche de surfer, les cheveux formant un &#233;cran protecteur pour ses yeux malicieux que l'on a la chance d'appercevoir quelques fois, en train de la narguer parce qu'il est assis en tailleur sur sa chaise ........ ma douce amie (et &#233;pouse) en train de poser la 2356 &#232;me questions de la soir&#233;e....le chat qui squatte une chaise pour se mettre &#224; table avec nous.....


l&#224; je me suis dis ...*putain j'me sens bien* avec cette bande de fous....c'est  ma famille !!!!! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Février 2007)

A un journaliste qui lui demandait quel &#233;tait son meilleur souvenir de voyage, le globetrotter Jacques Lanzmann r&#233;pondit en substance que c'&#233;tait le jour o&#249;, apr&#232;s une longue course dans les Andes, il fut pris d'une forte envie de d&#233;f&#233;quer qu'il soulagea devant un paysage grandiose. Il en avait visiblement retir&#233; une satisfaction aussi intense que fugace car elle ne dura que jusqu'&#224; l'instant o&#249; il reboucla la ceinture de son pantalon.
Et bien figurez vous que j'ai v&#233;cu le m&#234;me moment d'intense mais bref bonheur.
C'&#233;tait &#224; Madagascar. Sur la route qui va de Mahajanga &#224; Antananarivo en passant par les hauts plateaux. Cette route, dont l'&#233;tat correspond parfaitement &#224; l'id&#233;e qu'on se fait des routes malgaches, offre des &#233;motions qui vont de l'&#233;merveillement devant la beaut&#233; du paysage &#224; la peur panique de mourir dans l'instant en constatant apr&#232;s quelques virages que le chauffeur du car semble tout ignorer de l'usage des freins (qu'il remplace par un mart&#232;lement fr&#233;n&#233;tique du Klaxon). Mais tout cela n'&#233;tait rien devant ce qui m'attendait. Apr&#232;s plusieurs heures de route harassantes au cours des quelles notre vitesse moyenne n'a pas du d&#233;passer les 40 km/h, il &#233;tait enfin l'heure de s'arr&#234;ter pour la pause pic-nic. J'ignore qui des virages, de la trouille ou de quelques bact&#233;ries malgaches habituellement absentes de ma flore digestive en &#233;tait responsable, mais malgr&#233; une consommation intense de riz, mon gros intestin me rappela son existence peu apr&#232;s que nous ayons quitt&#233; notre v&#233;hicule. Muni d'un rouleau de papier rose, je me mis donc en qu&#234;te d'un endroit isol&#233; des regards afin d'y soulager mes entrailles. Je ne tardais pas &#224; trouver ce petit coin de paradis. A flanc de coteau, le regard se perdait dans l'immensit&#233; pel&#233;e des hauts plateaux malgaches. Accroupi devant ce sp&#233;ctacle, une main retenant mon pantalon, l'autre faisant tr&#233;pied pour m'assurer une certaine stabilit&#233; dans cette position inconfortable du chieur &#224; la turque je ressenti moi aussi cet instant de pur bonheur d&#233;crit par Lanzmann.  Rh&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226; putain que c'est bon! me suis je dit en mon fort int&#233;rieur (tant il est vrai que ce genre d'exp&#233;rience aussi enthousiasmante soit elle est difficile a faire partager m&#234;me a ses plus proches). 
J'&#233;tais bien.
Puis il a fallu rejoindre le car et repartir pour de longues et &#233;prouvantes heures de route jusqu'&#224; la capitale o&#249; nous attendait un h&#244;tel et ses chiottes en faillence nauseabonds.


----------



## unizu carn (22 Février 2007)

J'ai jeté le doux été à la corbeille, avec les enveloppes froissées de créanciers outrés.
Assise, les jambes closes et les yeux ouverts, je voyage dans l'océan de souvenirs incertains, mèlés, repris par les lames de fond d'une aventure fliandreuse et circulaire.
Je ne suis offerte à rien, et j'entends pourtant l'écho de celui qui donne, qui donna, qui donnera.
Mon amour, je suis lasse parfois, et le vide qui s'ouvre alors sous mes pieds ne fait qu'accentuer la vitesse de ma rotation. Tu le sais, et tu me recueilles béante.
J'attendrai. En ne rien faisant.  En soignant la fatigue de cette douloureuse métamorphose de l'âme qu'est l'art de s'épuiser à créer.
Aujourd'hui je suis gaie, car je cultive mon potager, et je bèche en pensée ma paresse fertile. J'entends grincer mon fauteuil en osier.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2007)

C'est le genre d'histoire qui commence &#224; la voile et qui fini &#224; la vapeur  :rateau:


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> Mon Rérez et moi, non, pas possib'.
> _Et sur la côte les femmes seront soulagées de notre mise en quarantaine volontaire...
> _Et puis ça laissera une chance aux autres.



Cela fait longtemps que j'en ai pris mon parti.

Et que j'habite à l'intérieur des terres.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Cela fait longtemps que j'en ai pris mon parti.
> 
> Et que j'habite à l'intérieur des terres.


 
En attendant d'habiter dessous !!!


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tiens je suis pas exclu de ce fil...
> [sans int&#233;r&#234;t]
> SOCIALISME !!!!



Ca c'est un truc &#224; se faire bannir du forum entier  


Edit : cela va-t-il prendre du temps ? je tiens les paris. En fait, non. Tout le monde t'aime bien.


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Edit : cela va-t-il prendre du temps ? je tiens les paris. En fait, non. Tout le monde t'aime bien.



Il faut préciser aussi que "tout le monde" a une vie en dehors des forums, et que les petits triangles d'avertissement ne sont pas là pour faire joli...


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2007)

_moi, avec rezba, j'ai déjà tendu la voile mais le souffle ténu était entretenu tenu par un mélange thé brulant et lent avec de la vodka givrée vraie putain, on se sentait bien Koyaanisqatsi 

putain je me sens bien à chaque fois que je décroche ce putain de téléphone sa voix, son rire bam le bonheur, c'est simple comme un coup de fil, non ?_


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2007)

Si vous faites des petits, tous les 3, vous m'en gardez au moins un : c'est pour faire des porte-clés !  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2007)

socialisme facial, &#231;a passe ?


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Si vous faites des petits, tous les 3, vous m'en gardez au moins un : c'est pour faire des porte-clés !  :love:



_on avait pas prévu de faire des porte-clefs dans notre association de malfaiteurs que je mets en place* mais si tu y tiens pour nous lâcher un "putain j'me sens bien", on t'en fera un spécialement pour toi 

*invocation for things to come
*j'aimerais que tu y participes, je te tiendrais au courant 
_


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4183911 a dit:
			
		

> _moi, avec rezba, j'ai déjà tendu la voile mais le souffle ténu était entretenu tenu par un mélange thé brulant et lent avec de la vodka givrée vraie _



C'est bien les mecs, ca : dès qu'ils se retrouvent entre eux, l'esprit caserne reprend le dessus. C'est à celui qui fera le plus d'horreurs avec sa digestion, quitte a chercher désespérément le carburant adéquat pour entretenir la combustion.


----------



## rezba (27 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Il y a quelques temps j'ai eu une idée bizarre sous forme d'envie spontanée : _faire du bateau avec Rezba.
> _(s'en suit une histoire de maquereaux au vin blanc)
> 
> Bon allez. _L'appel à l'embarquement, dans les airs cette fois._
> ...



Ah, nous y voilà, donc. 

Ça m'a l'air bien, tout ça. Bien bien bien.
Deux choses néanmoins.
La première, c'est que, à la fin, tu me feras pas un dernier signe à travers la vitre de ta caisse. Non. Parce que si on fait du bateau, c'est que je suis venu jusque vers ton port, et pas juste pour aller pêcher le maquereau une journée. Donc tu me loges dans ta grande maison, et tu sais pas quand je repars.
La seconde, c'est que, outre Grug et Téo, faudra aussi emmener le petit Rémi, s'il promet de pas vomir, et quand il aura fini de traverser les Pyrénées à poil et à pied.


Mais à part ça, c'est net qu'on serait bien !

(De là où est ton bateau, on peut aller jusqu'à l'ile de Ré ? Juste une idée, comme ça...   )


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2007)

Encore _*UN*_ post sur vos affreusetés maritimes, et je déplace dans "rendez-vous" !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2007)

Un remake de Brokeback Mountain &#224; l'ile de R&#233; ca peut faire un Oscar &#231;a.


----------



## Lila (27 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un remake de Brokeback Mountain à l'ile de Ré ca peut faire un Oscar ça.




...le truc zoophile avec des moutons sur un manège ?  

oui ..j'y vais là !!! hop


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un remake de Brokeback Mountain à l'ile de Ré ca peut faire un Oscar ça.



ouaih, ouaih, il y a déjà les moutons


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Tu dis ça parce que t'es jalouse !



Pas du tout : il sait bien que je suis toujours partant pour faire de la trotinette sur la prom' des Anglais. ca vaut bien une crise de foie sur un zodiac, ca !


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> (De là où est ton bateau, on peut aller jusqu'à l'ile de Ré ? Juste une idée, comme ça...   )



Popopop! 
Bien trop près de chez moi ça, restez dans vot'bled à faire des ronds dans l'eau!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...le truc zoophile avec des moutons sur un manège ?
> 
> oui ..j'y vais là !!! hop



Mêêêh non, t'as rein compris ta. C'est peau et tique quoi.



elisnice a dit:


> Hé ! Vous ne pouvez pas rester entre vous comme ça ! C'est pas bon, ça !
> (j'ai envie d'être bien aussi :rose
> Je vomis, je ne sais pas faire la cuisine, pour la fonction "décoration" du pont, je ne suis pas sûre :rose: mais, mais j'ai envie de venir !
> (si vous ne parlez pas de foot, pas de bagnoles, pas d'affaires, pas de houlà ! Ça ne va pas le faire bon, il me reste le Club Med :rateau:  )
> ...



m'est avis qu'ils vont pas causer tricot ça c'est sur. Mais un peu de douceur féminine sur un bateau, ça le fait  

Au fait, pour le porte clés, pensez à moi, j'aime les objets collectors. 

N'empêche qu'en lisant ce fil on est vraiment bien.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> N'empêche qu'en lisant ce fil on est vraiment bien.


C'est vrai qu'on est bien.
manque plus que dark-tintin.


Ah, l'île de Ré...
la plage, à gauche, juste après le pont (franchi en vélo, pour frimer)...


Une autre fois, avant,
a l'avant, justement,
d'un bateau,
les pieds pendant par dessus bord,
les mains bien accrochées,
la mer un peu agitée,
un peu beaucoup, d'accord.
J'étais bien.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

L'âme erre, quand vient poster,
le long des fils ouverts,
femme aux posts ennivrants,
l'âme erre, le rêve touchant.


----------



## joubichou (27 Février 2007)

j'y ai pensé toute la nuit à ce putain d'épicéa,comment vais-je arriver a metrre cette tête de 15 mètres de long entre la maison du client et les lignes électriques.

J'enfile mon harnais,mes griffes,un petit clop,la tension monte,un autre petit clop,un peu d'eau,dernier clop,je sens l'adrénaline qui arrive en masse.

C'est parti je grimpe vingt mètres et j'arrive au point fixé pour la coupe,curieusement mon rythme cardiaque est très bas et je me dis comme à chaque fois que dans 5 minutes je serais peut etre mort.

Le bazard fait encore 40 cm de diamètre  à 20 mètres de hauteur,faut pas foirer l'entaille directionnelle,le coeur accélère,un clop et j'attaque.Mon homme de pied me fait signe que l'entaille est nickel,le moment arrive,j'attaque ma coupe,c'est long,la tête d'une tonne ne bouge toujours pas,je continue la coupe,je flippe ,pourquoi elle part pas?

J'ai arrété la bécane,la tête n'as toujours pas bougé,pas fiérot le joubichou,impossible de pousser c'est trop lourd,soudain un craquement,la tête vacille et s'incline avec une lenteur hallucinante,c'est parti ça va secouer.

C'est fait ,elle est partie,je hurle comme un fou pour libérer la tension,pile poil entre la baraque et les fils,je suis heureux,un pur moment de bonheur,assis sur le tronc je fumote un clop en regardant le paysage,je suis bien.


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *J'ai vu Lino Ventura.
> *Et Michel Constantin au pied de l'arbre.



Toi aussi, tu fumes trop, Roberto. Tu vois Rezba dans "Plein soleil", Et Jobichou dans "Le Ruffian" !

(Belle histoire, Jobichou !  )


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Note : ne pas oublier mon cir&#233; grande-temp&#234;te._


Celui qui a un petit reservoir au bout? 

 :rateau: 

Edit: joubichou, je peux pas te bouler mais le coeur y est  Super histoire qui nous change des g&#233;r&#233;miades romantico-pleurnichardes habituelles


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un remake de Brokeback Mountain à l'ile de Ré ca peut faire un Oscar ça.



un homard à la limite...:rateau:


----------



## Lila (28 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> un homard à la limite...:rateau:



Pascal77 sors de ce corps .....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Là j'ai pas pigé tout de suite, c'était trop second degré._


Moi, toujours pas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2007)

Ok, je vois...


----------



## JPTK (28 Février 2007)

Ca y est ça flood à fond ici, c'était bien la peine


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ca y est &#231;a flood &#224; fond ici, c'&#233;tait bien la peine


On avait conclu, avec les tr&#232;s hautes autorit&#233;s, que ce n'&#233;tait pas la peine non plus de faire vivre ce fil sous respirateur artificiel, au cas ou &#231;a venait &#224; partir en sucette ou bout de deux pages.

Perso je l'ai ouvert pour ceux qui voulaient y participer, ou auxquels un tel espace pouvait manquer.
Au bout d'un moment &#231;a ne sert &#224; rien de s'acharner, et on a p'tet tous d'autres chats &#224; fouetter, hein.
paksahafout' non plus. 

Donc : si c'&#233;tait la peine au d&#233;part, parce qu'au d&#233;part il faut toujours essayer, et non, l&#224; non, c'est plus la peine, en effet.


----------



## joubichou (28 Février 2007)

dommage c'était un bon fil à mon avis


----------



## JPTK (28 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On avait conclu, avec les très hautes autorités, que ce n'était pas la peine non plus de faire vivre ce fil sous respirateur artificiel, au cas ou ça venait à partir en sucette ou bout de deux pages.
> 
> Perso je l'ai ouvert pour ceux qui voulaient y participer, ou auxquels un tel espace pouvait manquer.
> Au bout d'un moment ça ne sert à rien de s'acharner, et on a p'tet tous d'autres chats à fouetter, hein.
> ...





Et moi j'y participerai avec plaisir, mais les jours où vraiment je me sens vraiment bien, que je peux l'écrire ou le dire, bah déjà c'est super rare (mais vraiment quoi) et en plus dans ces moments là je suis généralement pas sur macg.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4173862 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ce fil. Et son auteur en plus. Ce qui ne g&#226;che rien. Mais il me prend BEAUCOUP trop de temps &#224; nettoyer. (Le fil. Pas l'auteur. &#199;a serait peine perdue.)
> 
> Bref. Ce message est juste l&#224; pour vous dire que je ne perdrai plus de temps pour &#231;a. Donc, je vais &#234;tre plus pr&#233;cis en fixant quelques r&#232;gles puisque vous ne comprenez que &#231;a, et qu'en plus vous &#234;tes persuad&#233;s que je n'ai que ce moyen pour me sentir exister&#8230;
> 1/ Le blork, il a demand&#233; qu'on se confie. Et on ne se confie pas en deux lignes. Au mieux, on &#233;ructe en deux lignes. C'est comme un chat qui pisse pour marquer son territoire, pas plus, pas moins. Mais &#231;a, on n'en veut pas. In extenso ce que &#231;a veut dire, c'est que si vous &#234;tes trop juste en capacit&#233;s r&#233;dactionnelles, &#233;motionnelles, intellectuelles, que sais-je ? et ben c'est pas la peine de faire pipi partout, de rage : VOUS VOUS ABSTENEZ.
> ...


Rappel et mat.


----------

